

Yehuda Katz and Tom Dale interviewed at Fluent 2014 - shawndumas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI__nGPT9kk

======
alttab
Fairly good clarification of the js. Frameworks

------
manojit
The talks are nice and clear.

